# Hematology/ Oncology Diagnosis ICD9 codes



## namabj (Dec 2, 2009)

Good morning all from sunny Southern California!
 I could really use some help with the correct ICD9 codes to use for the following scenarios:
1. Pt with a Hx of CLL x 12 years, stage 0. Stable, Only being followed by Hme/Onc q 6 months to monitor and perform LAB. Should the diagnosis code be the V code (v10.6 series) as no treatment is bing rendered- or is the fact that the MD documented Monittor and stable- sufficicent to use the 20410 diagnosis code.  
2nd ques: Again, if Hem/Onc documents only CA Prostate and there is no mention of any treatemnt, and no hormonal therapy being received, is the V Code the correct code vs the 185. Lastly- what is the offical gudiline reference for your responses to this.
Thank you all very much !


----------



## pamela925 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Cancer -- current vs history*

Remember, the guidelines state that if there is no treatment, there is no cancer.


----------



## AmandaW (Dec 12, 2010)

I know this was posted SO long ago...but just looking at Oncology stuff on here....wouldn't it be 204.11?   Not history of,  but the CLL remission code instead, right?


----------

